# Canon EF Bajonett



## maku (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe mir  vor Jahren eine Canon 500 N gekauft. Mit der Zeit sind einige (teure)Objektive dazugekommen. Nun möchte ich mir eine andere Camera kaufen und meine Wahl ist auf eine canon F 1 oder A1 gefallen.
 Meine Frage : Was für einen Bajonettanschluß haben diese Cameras ? Kann ich meine Objektive (MF oder AF) weiterverwenden 

Danke und schöne Grüße 
             maku


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Februar 2004)

Hi,

an der A1 und F1 kannst du die sogenannte FD-Serie verwenden. Das sind
die "älteren" Objektive mit manuellem Fokus. Die EF-Serie sind die Autofokus-
Objektive, die auch erst an AF-Kameras gehen.

Im Gegensatz zu Nikon hat Canon beim Übergang von MF zu AF das Bajonett
geändert. Die Objektive sind also nicht kompatibel.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## maku (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo
Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich werde dann mal Ausschau halten nach einer EOS 30.

schöne Grüße maku


----------

